# reverse electroplating questions



## simulacra10 (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm studying like crazy and I think the most efficient method seems to be reverse electroplating. After watching some of the videos and reading posts I have a few questions.

1. After electroplating I understand that the precious metal is then deposited on the bottom in the form of sludge. Is it the sludge that I then need to take and further refine?

2. When watching one of the videos, Steve's I think, he add glycerin to the sulfuric acid, is that actually necessary as that seems to be the only place that I have seen that mentioned as an ingredient.

3. Thanks to all who keep this forum alive and to the Mods for the awesome handbook provided. 

Norm


----------



## simulacra10 (Apr 6, 2011)

Well nevermind as I see the above two questions have been asked and answered by another and it was made sticky. I guess I glanced over that. 

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=39&t=7093


----------

